# Winston status for Clemson game in question...



## alphachief (Sep 17, 2014)

https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1682443


I'm fed up with him.  I say bench him, regardless of the fact that it's a big game.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't worry he MIGHT be suspended for the first play


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2014)

TheBuckMan said:


> Don't worry he MIGHT be suspended for the first play



Word is, the first half.

Seriously, he's suspended for the first half.

Good for Jimbo.  Time to snatch his butt back in line.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't worry. He'll be an NFL teams problem next season. At least he'll be able to afford those crab legs...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 17, 2014)

1st half suspension,..................which tells me Jimbo is too concerned about clemson.

I actually thought they would suspend him for the kickoff.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Don't worry. He'll be an NFL teams problem next season. At least he'll be able to afford those crab legs...



Like I said before the season, I hope he wins us another Title, then rides off into the sunset.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Word is, the first half.
> 
> Seriously, he's suspended for the first half.
> 
> Good for Jimbo.  Time to snatch his butt back in line.



Pulling a play out of Auburn's book.. That'll show Winston..

Hopefully they are down going into the half so his teammates will get more involved in snatching his butt in line.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 17, 2014)

I think suspending him for a half against the team that is most likely to give them trouble in conference is a good start. Not going to bash FSU for this.


----------



## Dub (Sep 17, 2014)

So nice to know that he is really enjoying the college experience and making the most of his education.

Way to keep it classy, Jamis.

Jamison Winston will never be confused with Robert Griffin III or Andrew Luck.  This is for certain.

Further evidence of being a piece of crap.

Alrighty, Jimbo.....whatcha gonna do?  What's the school going to do?  Teachable moment is yours to grab.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 17, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I think suspending him for a half against the team that is most likely to give them trouble in conference is a good start. Not going to bash FSU for this.



The second best team in the ACC is the equivalent to Florida in the SEC like the 5th or 6th best team


----------



## alphachief (Sep 17, 2014)

Dub said:


> So nice to know that he is really enjoying the college experience and making the most of his education.
> 
> Way to keep it classy, Jamis.
> 
> ...



https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1682443

This is what he's doing.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pulling a play out of Auburn's book.. That'll show Winston..
> 
> Hopefully they are down going into the half so his teammates will get more involved in snatching his butt in line.



No.  Auburn's playbook would be to wait until he is kicked off another team, then sign him with a zero tolerance policy, wait for him to scre up , then suspend him for a half against a team he shouldn't be needed against anyway.

I just hope this works.  He REALLY needs to learn some impulse control.  I'm sure everyone around him thought it was funny at the time, but you can't do it in front of everybody.

For God's sake, dude, just blend in.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2014)

TheBuckMan said:


> The second best team in the ACC is the equivalent to Florida in the SEC like the 5th or 6th best team



5th or 6th team in the SEC?  Florida?

Best I can tell, tell the 4th or 5th team in the SEC will be the East Champion.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 17, 2014)

alphachief said:


> https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1682443
> 
> This is what he's doing.



It's only fair. Dabo is sitting his best quarterback for no reason.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2014)

Dub said:


> Teachable moment is yours to grab.



So is a potential NC.


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 17, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> It's only fair. Dabo is sitting his best quarterback for no reason.



Agreed!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 17, 2014)

alphachief said:


> https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1682443
> 
> 
> I'm fed up with him.  I say bench him, regardless of the fact that it's a big game.




You'll get your wish as soon as FSU drops a game.  A one loss FSU will not make the playoffs.

Winston will be hung out to dry.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 17, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> You'll get your wish as soon as FSU drops a game.  A one loss FSU will not make the playoffs.
> 
> Winston will be hung out to dry.



As long as our one loss isn't against Clemson...I'm fine with that.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2014)

Suspended for cursing. Allowed to play after raping. Makes sense.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 17, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Suspended for cursing. Allowed to play after raping. Makes sense.



Twist of facts that only an Ibis could appreciate.


----------



## Dub (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like he will now get to go for hero status.....come out in the second half and try to save the day.

TV will eat this drama up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2014)

It appears Pat Forde thinks the punishment is a joke...



> Florida State continues enabling of Jameis Winston with half-baked punishment



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/florid...th-half-baked-punishment-202450654-ncaaf.html


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It appears Pat Forde thinks the punishment is a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/florid...th-half-baked-punishment-202450654-ncaaf.html



I don't disagree.  Until they put their foot down, he will continue this behavior.  The Teflon qb.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

Dub said:


> Looks like he will now get to go for hero status.....come out in the second half and try to save the day.
> 
> TV will eat this drama up.



What I'm hoping for is that we have the game in hand at halftime and Jimbo just let's him sit right where he is during the second half as well.  I think Wake Forest is up next, we can just sit him for a spell during that game, too.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What I'm hoping for is that we have the game in hand at halftime and Jimbo just let's him sit right where he is during the second half as well.  *I think Wake Forest is up next,* we can just sit him for a spell during that game, too.



That would be a road trip up to play NC State!!!


----------



## BrowningRS (Sep 18, 2014)

If I had made comment like this at my work place, I would be fired on the spot. Guess a title is more important!! Don't care what school it is. Half game suspension?? JOKE....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

BrowningRS said:


> If I had made comment like this at my work place, I would be fired on the spot. Guess a title is more important!! Don't care what school it is. Half game suspension?? JOKE....



What if you made it outside your workplace?  Apparently, this didn't happen at Doak Campbell Stadium or any of the athletic facilities.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That would be a road trip up to play NC State!!!



Oops.  Still, let him sit the beginning of that game, too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What I'm hoping for is that we have the game in hand at halftime and Jimbo just let's him sit right where he is during the second half as well.  I think Wake Forest is up next, we can just sit him for a spell during that game, too.



I would love to see this.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 18, 2014)

BrowningRS said:


> If I had made comment like this at my work place, I would be fired on the spot. Guess a title is more important!! Don't care what school it is. Half game suspension?? JOKE....



If there weren't so many other infractions that he's had, it wouldn't be nearly as big of a deal.  However, with all he's dealt with, being the face of the team and currently under investigation, it's simply amazing how much of a fool he is.  Sombody needs to put him on a leash...equipped with a muzzle.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If there weren't so many other infractions that he's had, it wouldn't be nearly as big of a deal.  However, with all he's dealt with, being the face of the team and currently under investigation, it's simply amazing how much of a fool he is.  Sombody needs to put him on a leash...equipped with a muzzle.



Hammer, meet nail.

None of the things he's done (I still don't believe he raped that girl) are a big deal on there own, but those little things add up.

A bunch of little stones can tip the scale just as easily as a boulder.  I still think he is an overgrown kid, but it's time to grow up.

Scary thing is, he's hurting his draft stock.  I'm afraid he'll end up coming back next year to repair the damage he's done to his NFL prospects.  

I'm hoping he'll get his head on straight, win us another title, then ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm hoping he'll get his head on straight, win us another title, then ride off into the sunset.



That's what all FSU fans and especially the coaches are hoping. The problem is that Winston's incidents are surfacing way too often. At this rate public pressure will finally make Fisher do what most coaches would have done along time ago,.........and it may very well be before he gets his hands on another NC trophy.

And if FSU drops a game and eliminates themselves from the playoffs, Winston will be gone very quickly.....imho. 

 Winston, with NO chance of the 4 team playoff, is too big of a liability.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What if you made it outside your workplace?  Apparently, this didn't happen at Doak Campbell Stadium or any of the athletic facilities.





that entire campus is the equivalent to his place of work for sexual harassment purposes and you know it. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 18, 2014)

my question is what has he done that they have been able to keep under wraps? because you know with this many stupid things getting out more are happening. 

T


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 18, 2014)

Gonna sit him a whole half...that's really putting the hammer down.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 18, 2014)

Such a fine institution of higher learning. 









Obviously not real but hillarious none the less.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 18, 2014)

heres FSU's sexual harassment webpage. see definition part C. 


http://compliance.hr.fsu.edu/index.cfm?page=sexual_harassment_policy


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 18, 2014)

"hey crabman"-jimbo
"hey earl"-jameis


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 19, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What I'm hoping for is that we have the game in hand at halftime and Jimbo just let's him sit right where he is during the second half as well.  I think Wake Forest is up next, we can just sit him for a spell during that game, too.



Yes, this would probably be the best thing Jimbo could do for him. He needs to learn a lesson.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 19, 2014)

Throwback said:


> my question is what has he done that they have been able to keep under wraps? because you know with this many stupid things getting out more are happening.
> 
> T



With everyone on Earth (besides me) carrying a smart phone, nothing can be kept under wraps anymore.


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's what Winston's status will be Saturday night:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like Winston will be suspended entire game.


----------

